

Software pirate gets two-years in prison for selling counterfeit software - coondoggie
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/software-pirate-gets-two-years-prison-selling

======
AppSec
_Undercover purchases made by BSA revealed that software purchased via Jones'
websites came infected with malware-exposing buyers to potential viruses and
other threats according to a Business Software Alliance press release issued
after the sentencing._

It would be interesting to see if any of those malware/viri impacted the
customers and to what scale.

